

I do not believe Google invented the term “A/B test” - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2015/06/i-do-not-believe-google-invented-the-term-ab-test/

======
nostrademons
Google doesn't even call them "A/B tests", they're just "experiments". And
there are frequently more than 2 alternatives - the typical experiment I ran
usually had about 4 arms, and there've been ones that go up to 51 (the
infamous "41 shades of blue" experiment [1]). It's largely the press that has
latched onto "A/B testing", along with the open-source and SaaS communities.

[1] [http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/feb/05/why-
google...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/feb/05/why-google-
engineers-designers)

